

The Timmy, Johnny, and Spike theory of Product Design - adamsdayoff
http://lovetrustfriendshammers.tumblr.com/post/6621090189/the-timmy-johnny-and-spike-theory-of-product-design

======
MPLaValle
Pretty solid look at the problems with building products for specific
audiences. It's almost like you have to put up the fence, let the kids play,
and see what world they carve out.

------
Declyn
Well written post about why Product Design is important and virtually
nonexistent at product launch.

